# Help Diagnose problem Yanmar 2210



## jjdacks

It's late and I really need my tractor running, the grass is getting tall! Hubby has been busy. Thought I'd see if anyone has had a similar experience knows what to do next. We bought our Yanmar 2210 7 years ago to operate a bush hog and finish mower. It has had regular maintenance and no problems until now. It started overheating but no foam in radiator or water in the oil. Hubby had radiator checked and all was good. Put radiator back on, filled it, ran the tractor and it overheated again. This time, there was noticable foam in radiator. Still no water visible in oil. 

Hubby ordered head gasket and service manual (very hard to follow) from Frederick's. After replacing the head gasket he used the tractor with finish mower for approximately 2 hours with no problems. Worked like it's usual self. 

Went to use it again a week later. No signs of a problem until it blew steam out the side of the block. My husband shut it off and it hasn't been turned on since.

Could this be related to the head gasket replacement? Could we have received a bad head gasket? Is this something else not related to the initial overheating that lead to the head gasket replacement? My husband has been hesitant to work on it. On one hand I think he is bewildered by the snowball of problems. On the other, I think he is afraid of what he will find. 

Does this sound as bad as he has led me to believe it might be? Has anyone had a similar experience with their Yanmar and what was the final outcome? Any thought's or insight are appreciated.


----------



## winston

"It blew steam out the side of the block." Need a little more info on that statement. Does that mean it blew steam out where the head and block meet? Head gasket location? 

If that is where the steam came out several things could have gone wrong with the gasket replacement. The head could be warped. The bolts were not torqued properly. Head and block were not cleaned properly. I would say a bad head gasket would be on the bottom of the list as being a problem. It is possible. 

Not saying any of the above is true, just offering some thoughts on possibilities as I understand your post.


----------



## jjdacks

*More information*

Thanks Winston.

My husband said the steam came out of the vent tube down by the crankshaft. Means water in the crankcase? He says there is still no oil in the water or water in the oil.

Speculation is o.k., that is what I want to hear. With this model tractor, what are the possibilties? What does this symptom most likely say about what it will take to get the tractor back up and running (estimated cost too). 

We don't know anyone else in our area (Shelbyville, KY) that has any experience/history with Yanmars and non of the tractor shops around here are willing to help since it is a gray market tractor.

Is this common problem for this engine as it gets older? It has 904 hours on it. Worth keeping or should we see if someone would want to buy it the way it is? 

Thanks for your help.


----------



## health4u4

Yanmar 2210B...Hit small tree backing up in reverse and the tractor quit running.Upon restart the lights,gas qauge would work but it will not even crank,nothing.PTO is good,blades turn,battery good,lights work,but no go on starting.


----------



## winston

I'm confused. "PTO is good, blades turn." How do they do that if the tractor is not running? When you say it will not crank, are you saying the starter will not engage when you turn the key to the crank position?


----------



## winston

jjdacks said:


> Thanks Winston.
> 
> My husband said the steam came out of the vent tube down by the crankshaft. Means water in the crankcase? He says there is still no oil in the water or water in the oil.
> 
> Speculation is o.k., that is what I want to hear. With this model tractor, what are the possibilties? What does this symptom most likely say about what it will take to get the tractor back up and running (estimated cost too).
> 
> We don't know anyone else in our area (Shelbyville, KY) that has any experience/history with Yanmars and non of the tractor shops around here are willing to help since it is a gray market tractor.
> 
> Is this common problem for this engine as it gets older? It has 904 hours on it. Worth keeping or should we see if someone would want to buy it the way it is?
> 
> Thanks for your help.


I want to apologize for not responding to this post. I am supposing your problem is probably solved by now. Any update or further comment? Again, I apologize for not responding.


----------



## health4u4

I can turn the blades manually,not stuck or bent.When I turn the key I get nothing but silence.Only the lights work and all the gauges work but nothing on trying to start.I've looked for a kill switch but don't believe there is one.Had neighbor look at it and he was confused too.


----------



## winston

health4u4 said:


> I can turn the blades manually,not stuck or bent.When I turn the key I get nothing but silence.Only the lights work and all the gauges work but nothing on trying to start.I've looked for a kill switch but don't believe there is one.Had neighbor look at it and he was confused too.


Replied to your pm.


----------

